

Bitreserve Launches – Creating an Egalitarian World with Digital Money - numlocked
https://bitreserve.org/en/blog/posts/about-bitreserve/creating-an-egalitarian-world-with-digital-money

======
salsf
If you read the press around BR, it seems like they are really focused on
making BTC a reality for remittances --- is anyone doing this right now?

------
carlweir
This is great news. It truly sets the bar and changes the paradigm in the
crypto space.

